# Fashion: women wear men watch?



## gangura (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi girls,

Any of you wear men watch??

Just a question 

Thanks for your answer


----------



## Rushch6 (Aug 16, 2007)

I don't wear a mans watch, but I do have a more chunky masculine watch. 

I love it!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes, most of mine are men's watches.  I think they look much cooler as I am into gadgets and cool features.


----------



## aliciaz727 (Aug 16, 2007)

i have a chunky watch also, but it's not mens. I wear it sometimes as more of a bracelet than a watch. I love it though, and it makes my writst look smaller.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 16, 2007)

People still wear watches?  

My Mom and Dad gave me a watch for graduation.  But it's a tiny little womans watch.  I never wear it though.  Mens watches are too heavy imho.


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 16, 2007)

I love men's watches paired with something girly and frilly. Completely breaks up and modernizes the look if you ask me. If you shop around, you will notice that women's watches have been getting bigger and chunkier in the last couple of years. Guess has some really nice ones, as does Calvin Klein. If you're looking for something gadgety, with cool features, look into Diesel.


----------



## mena22787 (Aug 16, 2007)

i guess the watch that i wear is kinda uni-sex...maybe.  but i love it

http://www.timex.com/gp/product/B000...imexBrand=core

http://www.timex.com/gp/product/B000...imexBrand=core


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Aug 17, 2007)

I love men's watches.. but they're too big for me so I always look for the ones that are a bit smaller. Their watches are so much cooler than ours lol


----------

